# Steepest stadiums



## carlos.bs13 (2 mo ago)

Hi! I'm new here but I've been reading a lot this forum. I'm from Valencia and I always loved how steep Mestalla's stands are (i don't know the exact degrees) and I was wondering if there are other steeper stadiums. The Nou Mestalla is designed with 3 tiers, with the possibility to cover the first tier with an olympic track, so the tiers are very conditioned with that and they aren't that close to the field. I am afraid that the atmosphere will become much colder as it has been for Atleti. But anyway, if anyone knows the inclination of the stands, it would be good if we could make a ranking!


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

There certainly are a few very steep top tiers in Spain, the Bernabéu 3rd tier if i recall is 44 degrees. 
Newlands Rugby Stadium in Cape Town has similar steep top tiers, along the wings.

In much of "the West" convention dictates the steepest a tier should be is 34 degrees. Some nations may have that built into their building codes. That's why it's rare to see steeper stands beyond balconies. I know that the Denver Broncos Empower Field at Mile High has a large top tier with a 35 degree rake, possibly the steepest in the USA.


----------



## Lionator (19 d ago)

Kings Park in Durban is terrifying.


----------



## GT21 (Jun 2, 2020)

The upper decks at Clemson Memorial Stadium are TERRIFYING. Seen so many people fall walking up and down the upper decks


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Section plans


Allianz Arena http://www.stahl-info.de/images/Schnitt_Tribuene_57920.jpg Bukit Jalil Stadium AOL Arena




www.skyscrapercity.com





45° is at Bernabeu, Valencia and Boca.
But those are old tiers.


----------



## carlos.bs13 (2 mo ago)

www.sercan.de said:


> Section plans
> 
> 
> Allianz Arena http://www.stahl-info.de/images/Schnitt_Tribuene_57920.jpg Bukit Jalil Stadium AOL Arena
> ...


Wow, what a nice thread thanks! Sadly some photos aren't available now


----------



## carlos.bs13 (2 mo ago)

carlos.bs13 said:


> *Mestalla:*
> 1st Tier: 17º (first rows) and 22º. Year: 1978. 9k seats.
> 2nd Tier: 35º (first rows, built in 1978) and 37º, built in 1950's. Max height: 23m. 18k seats.
> 3rd Tier: 44º, built between 1996-2001. Max height: 44m. 14k seats.
> ...


----------



## carlos.bs13 (2 mo ago)

*Bernabeu* 
Max 39.41º


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

thats the height and not the angle.


----------



## carlos.bs13 (2 mo ago)

www.sercan.de said:


> thats the height and not the angle.


My bad, i saved the wrong image and I got confused


----------



## carlos.bs13 (2 mo ago)

carlos.bs13 said:


> *Bernabeu*
> Max 39.41º
> View attachment 4374646


Correction:
*Bernabeu: 39º
Sadar (Osasuna) : 40º







*


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

At this plan it is 45°!?


----------



## carlos.bs13 (2 mo ago)

www.sercan.de said:


> At this plan it is 45°!?


Oh, interesting, maybe one of the section plans is from the east stand that is slightly different? I don't know if they are changing that now with the renovation


----------



## Red85 (Jan 23, 2007)

Johan Cruijff Arena is 36,9








Notes for speeches


Wil jij een spreekbeurt houden over de Johan Cruijff ArenA? Je vindt hier allerlei weetjes over het stadion en zijn geschiedenis. Kies uit wat jij leuk vindt en maak er een mooi verhaal van.




www.johancruijffarena.nl





Already steep, but far from the scary Spanish stands.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

which is still very steep for modern stadiums with a row depth of 80cm.


----------



## carlos.bs13 (2 mo ago)

*Nou Camp Nou (FC Barcelona):*
3rd Tier: 37°
2nd Tier: 30°
1st Tier: 18°


----------



## carlos.bs13 (2 mo ago)

*Giuseppe Meazza:*
3rd Tier: 40º
2nd Tier: 35º
1st Tier: 29º


----------



## carlos.bs13 (2 mo ago)

*Juventus Stadium:*
2nd Tier: 37º
1st Tier: 29º


----------



## carlos.bs13 (2 mo ago)

*
Metropolitano (Atletico de Madrid):*
3rd Tier (Main/Peineta): 36º
3rd Tier: 34º
2nd Tier: 23º
1st tier: 17º


----------



## carlos.bs13 (2 mo ago)

*Benito Villamarín (Betis):*
3rd Tier: 39º
2nd Tier: 32º
1st Tier: 17º


----------



## carlos.bs13 (2 mo ago)

*La Bombonera (Boca Juniors):*
3rd Tier: 46º
2nd Tier: 36º
1st Tier: 25º


----------



## carlos.bs13 (2 mo ago)

Quoting Sercan:
*Westfalenstadion (BVB Dortmund)*



www.sercan.de said:


> West and East stand:
> 1st tier:
> 
> 40 rows
> ...


I thought the “yellow wall” was steeper but it’s still impressive. I’ve always wanted that type of stand at Mestalla (at the old and the new one).


----------

